
Secret luxury homes: how the ultra-rich hide their properties - ohjeez
https://www.ft.com/content/13f76ce0-cc82-11e8-8d0b-a6539b949662
======
kevin_b_er
The wealth extractors and hoarders know that if the public that barely gets by
with no money were to truely understand the extravagance of the greediest,
they might face revolution. So this new landed gentry class must hide their
extravagance from the poor public. I say reveal them wide open. Let it be
understood how the rich behave. Let it be understood how much wealth is being
extracted from the poor and concentrated for staggering wealth inequality. The
world needs more things like the Panama Papers.

